# Hi from U.K!



## Wispa (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi just thought i would introduce myself!! I am based in the South of England, wish it was a bit better weather for riding sometimes!! But we make the best of it!! I have a 9 year old Daughter who absolutley loves horse/ponies, she has her own Welsh A Pony, i have 2 New Forest Ponies, one is my 8 year old mare that i use for general hacking and the odd jumping show and my second forester is a 2 year old, who is my little baby that i have alot of hopes for!! 

A pic of my baby boy... 










My daughter out on her pony, on the New Forest - miles of riding!!...










My Mare (on right) and two year old (left) being friendly together for once!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome Wispa! Love the picture of your daughter on her pony! Looking forward to chatting with you on the forum!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

